

GlassUp raised $100K on Indiegogo — but PayPal is refusing to pay up - simonb
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/14/glassup-raised-100k-on-indiegogo-but-paypal-is-refusing-to-pay-up/

======
RougeFemme
"Indiegogo’s head of marketing communications, Shannon Swallow, confirmed that
Indiegogo had talked to PayPal “indirectly” about GlassUp and said this
morning “everything is good.” Read more at
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/15/paypal-releasing-
glassups-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/15/paypal-releasing-glassups-
indiegogo-crowdfunding-money/#dGQRl8BwmUWv0b6S.99)

